# CWM, using for backup



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Question. I have not had the need to do a restore procedure so far. I am running nightly 319, so far no problems. What I do is use the CWM in the boot, go under backup/restore, and back up the new flash. If I ever have a problem would I not just use the restore tag under CWM?

I have read people using rom manager, titanium backup, and a host of other procedures to restore. Is what i'm doing safe enough?

Thanks Rick.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ricklynchcore said:


> Question. I have not had the need to do a restore procedure so far. I am running nightly 319, so far no problems. What I do is use the CWM in the boot, go under backup/restore, and back up the new flash. If I ever have a problem would I not just use the restore tag under CWM?
> 
> I have read people using rom manager, titanium backup, and a host of other procedures to restore. Is what i'm doing safe enough?
> 
> ...


Backing up using CWM backs up your entire install except what is on the SD card. So, if you have to recover from an oops, restoring from CWM will take you back to before the oops.


----------



## DarkMoS (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello,
just to be sure pay attention at the size of your data folder backup (data.ext4.tar). If it exceeds 2GB, CWM (and also the usual TAR command) will fail restoring the data folder. Hopefully you can still use an external tool like 7zip to split that file between 2 smaller archives and restore them manually using tar -xvf command from ADB shell.
That's where Titanium Backup also comes handy if for some reasons you're missing some apps after restore ^^


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Being that my main concern is just getting the current install to run, CWM should be an adequate method of backup. I am not concerned with my apps. They can be re-downloaded 
From the app store if I'm not mistaken. I just don't want to boot into failure. I will have to look at the size of my install, but I am fairly certain it is not over 2 gigs.

Thanks for the replies,

Rick

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes my data file is 402 mb

So I should be fine.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

DarkMoS said:


> Hello,
> just to be sure pay attention at the size of your data folder backup (data.ext4.tar). If it exceeds 2GB, CWM (and also the usual TAR command) will fail restoring the data folder. Hopefully you can still use an external tool like 7zip to split that file between 2 smaller archives and restore them manually using tar -xvf command from ADB shell.
> That's where Titanium Backup also comes handy if for some reasons you're missing some apps after restore ^^


Man, what did you do, download every app on the Play Store?


----------



## DarkMoS (Apr 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Man, what did you do, download every app on the Play Store?


Not even close, 'only' 160 apps taking up 1.28GB, 600MB for the data/data folder, you add the dalvik-cache and other folders in the partition and boum you break the 2GB limit ^^ In order to be completely honest, I did resize the android internal space to 4GB so almost nothing is residing in the .android_secure folder on the 'sdcard'


----------

